# What is "blonde sable" - is that a red sable?



## Rerun

We are suckers and always looking through the adoption/sale ads on various sites, and came across this: (we aren't interested in this puppy, just wondering what it will likely look like grown up).

There are several in the litter that are for sale, so it doesn't appear to be "rare."

Are these simply red sables being given a hobbiest breeder name of blonde sable, or are they something entirely different? Photos of the parents are in the ad. Sire looks like a black sable and dam a very washed out black and tan saddle back.

AKC BLONDE SABLE GERMAN SHEPHERD | Burnettsville | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 7030719


----------



## KZoppa

my understanding is they are a lighter version of red sables. These guys may very well be those shepherds you see that just have the mask but no other coloring except blond.


----------



## GSDElsa

aka sable with bad pigmentation


----------



## BlackGSD

:rolleyes2::thumbsdown::headbang::nono::angryfire:

"Breeder breeds for color". Say no more!

I've never heard of anything called a "blonde" sable. Just some marketing scam for a BYB. The puppy AND the parents looks like .


----------



## Stosh

I was going to say the same thing- 'breed for color'?? Who picks out a pup by the color?


----------



## Rerun

As I stated, we aren't interested in purchasing this puppy so I don't really care about the breeder in the first place.  Was just wondering what the pup would likely grow up to look like. If they retain this coloring, malinois like, or if they change as regular sables do.


----------



## Rerun

Stosh said:


> I was going to say the same thing- 'breed for color'?? Who picks out a pup by the color?


You'd be surprised.


----------



## Chicagocanine

The dad looks like a (tan) sable. The puppies look like a washed-out tan sable to me... I think they usually call that color "cream" rather than "blonde" in GSDs although I don't think either name is an "official" color term for the breed?


The puppies might grow up to look something like this:










Or this:











Since sables can change so much as they grow though, it's hard to say for sure. They might end up looking more like the dad when they grow up.

Photos from this site:
GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More


----------



## Rerun

Love the top one you posted...like a stocky Mal.


----------



## KZoppa

yeah i dont like the cream shepherds. I would be so disappointed if i got shepherd and their final color was that of a yellow lab. They're pretty but i wouldnt like to have one. and it would only bring about more of the "your dog isnt a PB" arguements from strangers. dont need to deal with any more stupidity.


----------



## ChristenHolden

Before I got my girl and knew more about the colors I emailed a breeder about a cinnomon shepherd. Turns out all it was was a reg tan sable all they were doing was trying to get more $ out of a common color by calling it something else. And as a byb he still said I was un sutable to buy one of his pups :shrug:


----------



## KZoppa

ChristenHolden said:


> Before I got my girl and knew more about the colors I emailed a breeder about a cinnomon shepherd. Turns out all it was was a reg tan sable all they were doing was trying to get more $ out of a common color by calling it something else. And as a byb he still said I was un sutable to buy one of his pups :shrug:


 
a BYB said that?! Whoa! they're in it for the $$ not whether the dog will actually go to a good home or not!!! thats crazyness right there.


----------



## selzer

A blond sable? 

A sable who blows bubbles in her water dish, eats everything but food, and uses her good looks to get herself out of trouble, LOL.

I have a couple of "blond" black and tans.


----------



## Rerun

KZoppa said:


> a BYB said that?! Whoa! they're in it for the $$ not whether the dog will actually go to a good home or not!!! thats crazyness right there.


I think the term BYB gets thrown around a lot. There are breeders that many refer to as hobby breeders that aren't necessarily doing things such as obtaining schutzhund titles, etc but are doing health clearances and breeding an annual litter out of their one sire/dam. These hobby breeders do tend to screen homes.


----------



## KZoppa

selzer said:


> A blond sable?
> 
> A sable who blows bubbles in her water dish, eats everything but food, and uses her good looks to get herself out of trouble, LOL.
> 
> I have a couple of "blond" black and tans.


 
.........:spittingcoffee::rofl: Love it. sounds like Shelby (she's a black and tan)


----------



## Rerun

selzer said:


> A blond sable?
> 
> A sable who blows bubbles in her water dish, eats everything but food, and uses her good looks to get herself out of trouble, LOL.
> 
> I have a couple of "blond" black and tans.


hehehe


----------



## KZoppa

Rerun said:


> I think the term BYB gets thrown around a lot. There are breeders that many refer to as hobby breeders that aren't necessarily doing things such as obtaining schutzhund titles, etc but are doing health clearances and breeding an annual litter out of their one sire/dam. These hobby breeders do tend to screen homes.


 
or they were simply offended by someone asking questions. but i see what you're saying.


----------



## ChristenHolden

I was calling them a byb because they were selling common sables. As a color called cinnimon and getting more money for them that way. To me a rep breeder won't call his dogs something there not. Tho he had really really pretty dogs.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

There was a yellow GSD at my shelter, handsome 8 year old named Abe. Total sweetheart, when I saw him I was wondering if he was either a mix or a PB because of this coloring.


----------



## MrsWoodcock

KZoppa said:


> yeah i dont like the cream shepherds. I would be so disappointed if i got shepherd and their final color was that of a yellow lab. They're pretty but i wouldnt like to have one. and it would only bring about more of the "your dog isnt a PB" arguements from strangers. dont need to deal with any more stupidity.


hahaha i get that from people about my dog max! They're are so many people who are like "well i know he is black lab.. but what else is he mixed with" REALLY? lol wow


----------



## NorCal

I had a East German Red Sable GSD who is one of the best looking GSD's IMO. He was my pride and joy until last week when he passed away. I used to get approached by breeders like crazy who wanted me to stud him out.  

I had him and a solid black Czech female, and now I just have the female. Putting him down last week was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.


----------



## arycrest

NorCal said:


> I had a East German Red Sable GSD who is one of the best looking GSD's IMO. He was my pride and joy until last week when he passed away. I used to get approached by breeders like crazy who wanted me to stud him out.
> 
> I had him and a solid black Czech female, and now I just have the female. Putting him down last week was the hardest thing I've ever had to do.


:rip: I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## BlackthornGSD

I've always heard it called "gold sable" is a color that has been in the breed for a long time, but it's always been pretty uncommon. It's usually a tan/gold dog with a black mask. I think the color may be more often seen in the UK GSDs... Here's some I found -- Stud Dogs










I wonder if a "cinnamon sable" is a liver sable? I saw a picture of one on the PDB today...








Draco vom Bettendorf - German Shepherd Dog

About 20 years ago, I knew a really pretty liver sable out in Oregon--gorgeous dog, richly colored, but had the brown nose and eye rims. Much darker than the dog in this picture.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

This page has some other examples: Kerstone Shepherds - GSD Colors, page 2


----------



## Chicagocanine

Wow those two dogs are beautiful! I really like the way the liver masks looks on that dog, very interesting color combination.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle

Stosh said:


> I was going to say the same thing- 'breed for color'?? Who picks out a pup by the color?


Maybe the same person who picks a longhair vs. short? Or a white over a black?


----------



## robk

BlackthornGSD said:


> I've always heard it called "gold sable" is a color that has been in the breed for a long time, but it's always been pretty uncommon. It's usually a tan/gold dog with a black mask. I think the color may be more often seen in the UK GSDs... Here's some I found -- Stud Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if a "cinnamon sable" is a liver sable? I saw a picture of one on the PDB today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draco vom Bettendorf - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> About 20 years ago, I knew a really pretty liver sable out in Oregon--gorgeous dog, richly colored, but had the brown nose and eye rims. Much darker than the dog in this picture.


I did not expect to see that pedigree under the second dog!


----------



## Konotashi

Draco is a liver sable. (And an absolutely gorgeous dog, IMO).

I've heard the 'blonde' sables called many things. 

Ay fawn, gold, blonde, cream, etc.


----------



## AMarie

I know this is a super old thread, but that's what my little girl GSD looks like, she's only 13 weeks and I've encountered the raised eyebrow, "she's full blooded?" a lot already :/ I think she's beautiful and very smart!


----------



## Madisonmj97

They're usually called fawn... But you can go with blonde sable I guess. I have one of my own


----------



## Madisonmj97

Mine also has the faded mask.


----------



## Piper'sgrl

My girl is what I consider a "red pattern sable" She isn't blonde. Lot's of people mistake her for a blk/red girl.


----------

